

How to Outwit Excessive Programming Job Requirements - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/03/23/how-to-outwit-excessive-job-requirements/

======
potench
> “While the position calls for X, my decade of developing Y is closely
> applicable to the position because…” Smart way to hit keywords and point
> towards what you're interested in learning/doing next. I think it's
> important to speak to what you want to learn next and how your previous
> experience is a foundation for successful progression.

